# A run from late feb in VT (unedited)



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You can see the conditions we had in late feb. Normally this would be the coldest and snowiest month for VT. Little did we know the season only had three weeks left.

A run at Magic Mountain late February 2012 - YouTube


----------



## RidingSideWays (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey SnowMotion, 

Nice video, love the cruising. What size evo you riding in this video?


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

That is a 157 evo and I am 6'1 230lbs.


----------

